# Rdf fnq 2614 component set



## 99sqcrv (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi guys. I have a set of Rockford Fosgate FNQ 2614 component. Was wanting to know what your thoughts are on them. Planning on using them in a build. I know they where the top of the line back in 2000, just can not find many reviews. Thanks


----------



## 99sqcrv (Oct 12, 2014)

No one has used them, heard them, any thoughts?


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

They are from way back. You could use them & post your thoughts. Would be nice to see a little review on them.


----------



## 99sqcrv (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I do a review when I finally get to install them. I will actually only reviewing the mid when I do it. I'm going to pair it with a Tymphany BC25SC08-04 tweeters running active. But first I to repair engine. It stopped running, did a compression test and have barely any compression on all the cylinders.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

The FNQ line was basically a replacement for the Power series. So the mids were beefy and could handle good power. I used the FNQ tweeters for a while which were a 1" titanium dome I believe. They were a little bright/harsh for me, as metal dome tweeters tend to be and I like a soft dome sound. They had great output though.


----------

